# Laptop Can't Find Printer ??



## Norplan1 (Sep 11, 2020)

HP Laptop , Canon MX452 Printer... Why I'm totally lost as to why my Laptop can't send a command to the Printer ?? I've Unplugged & RePlugged the WiFi Modem , Printer , ReStarted the Laptop.. Removed / Re Inserted the Printer to the Laptop.. Printer works fine Scanning & Coping @ The Printer ?? The Printer just won't take a Command .. Help Appreciated, Cheers Thanks


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Did you follow the set up procedure exactly? I have an HP and a Canon, also, and it requires your computer to be attached to the printer via USB cable during initial set up.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Did you install any correct drivers needed? 
Did you go to Canon support? How Connect MX452 to WiFi?


----------



## Norplan1 (Sep 11, 2020)

3onthetree said:


> Did you install any correct drivers needed?
> Did you go to Canon support? How Connect MX452 to WiFi?


& (Chandler 48)...
When I Hooked up the Laptop & Printer in the Beginning I did not need a USB Cable .. They found each other through WiFi.. Unless there was Updates done since the last time I used the Printer that could be reason for my problems ?? Everything was fine..


----------



## neil86 (Oct 13, 2018)

What OS are you using? Any print jobs stuck in the queue? Can you send a test print to it from the printer properties dialogue box? If you know the printers IP address, are you able to navigate to the web GUI using a browser? Usually I set up my printer with a static IP so it never changes (DHCP) and loses the connection with my computer.

Are you using the driver from the Canon website for your model?


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

So it was working initially, now it doesn't?


----------



## leonuug (Jan 4, 2012)

Are you on a work VPN? You'll have to connect it via cable directly to the printer if you are because you are technically on your works network, not your home network. (Unless somebody knows something I don't)


----------



## Norplan1 (Sep 11, 2020)

3onthetree said:


> So it was working initially, now it doesn't?


Thanks for the Comeback, I know I'm missing something ?? It was back last October when I had connected with the Printer through this Laptop.. The Wife uses an iPad.. Cheers Thanks


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Log into router. Go to list of attached devices (including printers).
Note current IP address for your printer.
On your laptop, navigate to printer info area.
Correct IP address for printer in question.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

diyorpay said:


> Log into router. Go to list of attached devices (including printers).
> Note current IP address for your printer.
> On your laptop, navigate to printer info area.
> Correct IP address for printer in question.


This is the right answer. In typical home networks, IP addresses are dynamically assigned by the router. That means they can change over time. Your computer thinks the printer is still at the old IP address, but it has changed so you have to update it.

To avoid this annoying problem in the future, the solution is to go into your router's settings and assign the printer a static ip address. As the word "static" implies, the ip address will never change. If you have no idea how to do this, google your router's name and "how to assign a static ip address" and you will most likely find instructions.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Quote: "the solution is to go into your router's settings and assign the printer a static ip address "

This statement is wrong, with all due Respect. The correct way of doing this is to assign the Printers IP address on the Printers Control (web) page.
Go to Network settings, instead of DHCP choose Manual, then set the IP to something like 192.168.1.XXX , likely in the upper Range (150-240) .
What @snic was maybe thinking is to create a Range of IP exceptions on the Router that can't be used for any computer coming on to the Network.
You can then put the Printers IP into that Range.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Deja-vue said:


> Quote: "the solution is to go into your router's settings and assign the printer a static ip address "
> 
> This statement is wrong, with all due Respect. The correct way of doing this is to assign the Printers IP address on the Printers Control (web) page.
> Go to Network settings, instead of DHCP choose Manual, then set the IP to something like 192.168.1.XXX , likely in the upper Range (150-240) .
> ...


I guess the exact steps depend on the router - I always reserve a range of ip address that I want to use for static ip addresses for devices that should have them. When you tell your router to assign a given device a specific static ip address, you CAN still have the device obtain its ip address via DHCP. The router recognizes its hardware (MAC) address and will assign it properly via DHCP. (At least, all the routers I've used so far have done that - at least 4 or 5 differet brands, including one running dd-wrt firmware.)

The advantage of doing it this way is that you don't have to futz with the printer's network settings - the default is usually to obtain an ip address via DHCP.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

snic said:


> The advantage of doing it this way is that you don't have to futz with the printer's network settings - the default is usually to obtain an ip address via DHCP.


But you don't need to play around with printer network settings to assign a static ip. Let the printer initially set up on any IP address which it has been assigned to. Once it is logged onto your network go into your router and simply change that address to "static". No messing around with printer settings.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Bob Sanders said:


> But you don't need to play around with printer network settings to assign a static ip. Let the printer initially set up on any IP address which it has been assigned to. Once it is logged onto your network go into your router and simply change that address to "static". No messing around with printer settings.


You can do it that way if your router allows it. I think I got into the habit of defining a range of static ip addresses because the first time I did it, the router wouldn't allow you to convert a single ip address to static. You had to define a range before you could tell the router which ip address from that range to use for a specific device. Some modern routers probably allow you to have static ip addresses interspersed throughout the DHCP range.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

snic said:


> You can do it that way if your router allows it. I think I got into the habit of defining a range of static ip addresses because the first time I did it, the router wouldn't allow you to convert a single ip address to static.


Agreed.... maybe it's just the type of router, but mine will accept a change to static at anytime.


----------

